# I just got engaged



## Joey (Jan 1, 2009)

I proposed to my girl-friend yesterday and she said *YES*! 
We're planning on a wedding this coming December 12th.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 1, 2009)

My brother have you not been told? Marriage is like a three ring cirrus. 1. You get your engagement ring. 2. Then you get your wedding ring. 3. Then you get your suffer ring.

LOL. Brother I wish you all the best life has to offer you and yours.


----------



## Joey (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL....I actually was told that I needed to go and get fitted for the ball & chain.


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 1, 2009)

jonesvilletexas said:


> My brother have you not been told? Marriage is like a three ring cirrus. 1. You get your engagement ring. 2. Then you get your wedding ring. 3. Then you get your suffer ring.


that last one you will be paying for a long time....lol  j/k
Congrats and put that seat belt on!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats Brother Joey!


----------



## rhitland (Jan 1, 2009)

congrats! Marriage is like Masonry in the sense you get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Bro Mike (Jan 1, 2009)

rhitland said:


> congrats! Marriage is like Masonry in the sense you get out of it what you put into it.



Except you will HOPE that the meetings run late into the night!


----------



## david918 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats Brother Joey


----------



## RJS (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats Brother. Wishing you two all the best. One thing I've truly grown to respect: I don't care how wealthy a man may be, one thing you can't go out and buy is a 40 year marriage.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats Brother!


----------

